# Sinumerik 840D PL -> Fehlercode 2120 NCK-Lüfteralarm Typ%1



## SebastianZF (29 August 2019)

Hallo,
ich hoffe mir kann jemand kurzfristig helfen.

Ich habe seit einigen Tagen den im Titel beschriebenen Fehler an einer EMAG-Schleifmaschine HG204S.
Ich habe bisher sowohl den Lüftereinschub als auch die NCU-Box getauscht.
Der Fehler steht weiter an, verhält sich aber wie eine Meldung, da ich mit der Anlage trotzdem produzieren kann.
Was kann ich noch machen?

Grüße


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 August 2019)

Was ist es denn für ein NCU Typ, manche haben unterhalb noch einen Einschub


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 August 2019)

> Ich habe bisher sowohl den Lüftereinschub als auch die NCU-Box getauscht.


Ok, anscheinend schon gewechselt. Waren das denn Neuteile?


----------



## SebastianZF (29 August 2019)

Jap Neuteile von Siemens...Leider kann ich dem Benutzerhandbuch auch keine weiteren Informationen entnehmen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 August 2019)

Mit "Löschtaste bzw. NC-START Alarm löschen" funktioniert nicht?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 August 2019)

Auch wenn die Fehlermeldung nicht darauf hindeutet aber könnte es sein, das innen auf der CPU noch ein Lüfter sitzt?

https://support.industry.siemens.com/tf/WW/de/posts/2120-nck-fan-alarm/97792?page=0&pageSize=10


----------



## HaDi (29 August 2019)

Wenn die eingebauten Ersatzteile (NCU-Box, Lüftermodul) die richtigen und i.O. sind dann kann es m.M.n. nur noch an der NCU liegen.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## SebastianZF (5 Dezember 2019)

Hallo, leider habe ich bis jetzt keinen Zeitraum bekommen um die NCU zu tauschen. Man hat sich an die Anzeige gewöhnt...eher wurde angefragt die Fehlermeldungen auszublenden als sich mal zeit zu nehmen das eigentliche Problem zu beheben...Ich werde mich melden sobald das Bauteil getauscht ist...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 Dezember 2019)

> Man hat sich an die Anzeige gewöhnt...eher wurde angefragt die Fehlermeldungen auszublenden


Und zu warten bis sie komplett defekt ist ( Hitzetod ).....


----------

